# Looking for a taxidermist willing to mount a bear



## weathermantrey (Oct 27, 2008)

I killed a black bear with my bow in Colorado a few months ago. I got the cape in the freezer right now.

My regular taxidermist said he isn't willing to do any more bear mounts!

I called the only other place I know of around here, upstate SC, which is Finley's taxidermy, and they said it would cost around 1200 bucks

I would be willing to pay this much, but that much money has me worried that I'll get it back and I wont be happy with it and there goes 1200 bucks down the drain!!!

I also forgot to mention that I am looking to get a Half body  mount with the bear charging out of the wall.

Please let me know if you guys know of anyone who has experience mounting black bears and would do it for a reasonable price.

Thanks!


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 28, 2008)

antler creations  lovonia  ga   he is great


----------



## short stop (Oct 28, 2008)

Fortner Taxidermy -
  stand up  man /  outstanding  work .


----------



## KnightMare (Oct 28, 2008)

A buddy of mine named Patrick Werho does a great job.  He mounted two full body mount bears fighting in a creek.  Awesome job.  Have no idea what he charges for something like that but he's VERY reasonable on everything else.  PM me and I'll dig out his email address for you.


----------



## ForestNinja (Oct 28, 2008)

Blue Ridge Taxidermy in Clarkesville Georgia, Antler Creations in Lavonia Georgia. Both are close to South Carolina


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2008)

short stop said:


> Fortner Taxidermy -
> stand up  man /  outstanding  work .



I second that.  chris will take care of it nicely.


yeah yeah I know folks...but woody dont mess with bears either


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 28, 2008)

Natures image in denton, nc is very reasonable priced, and has a fsat turn around time. He has done a couple of hogs and a bear rug for me. I have another bear in the freezer I am getting ready to do a full body mount of.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 28, 2008)

gumpster34 said:


> antler creations  lovonia  ga   he is great



Hugh mounted my bear for me , done a great job , i plan on using him again . He has mounted several deer , and some exotics , good and reasonably fast . Here is his phone #  706-356-2254 .


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2008)

X 3 on Hugh at Antler Creations


----------



## mshipman (Nov 1, 2008)

$1200. is a fair price for a half mount. Half mounts look nice and also save some space and $. Whoever mounts the bear make sure they tan their bears and no dry presereves or the bear will stink forever.


----------



## bross07 (Nov 3, 2008)

A buddy of mine just had one mounted here in Thomasville and Edward Harden did a GREAT job. He owns a taxedermy shop here called Harden's. Give him a shout, he does fantastic work. Oh yeah, it's Harden's Taxedermy in Thomasville, Ga 229-226-3253


----------



## bross07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tell him Brian Ross sent you!


----------



## spring (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a taxidermist in Tallahassee for all my larger creatures and have been very pleased. His name is Larry Quinn and he owns American Sportsman Taxidermy. Here are some pics of some bears he has done:


















Check out his photo album...The guy is good:  http://www.americansportsmaninc.com/photo_album/


His home page:  http://www.americansportsmaninc.com/


----------



## jdgator (Nov 9, 2008)

bross07 said:


> A buddy of mine just had one mounted here in Thomasville and Edward Harden did a GREAT job. He owns a taxedermy shop here called Harden's. Give him a shout, he does fantastic work. Oh yeah, it's Harden's Taxedermy in Thomasville, Ga 229-226-3253



+1 for Hardens. 

I to visit his shop in downtown Thomasville, just to look around. Does he still have that huge mounted alligator in the front? The one with the man's hand coming out of its mouth?


----------



## bross07 (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think so but I do remember it! That thing was huge!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 11, 2008)

Call Billy Grimes of Beaverdam Creek Taxidermy is willing and does great work. his number is 706-988-2652, you will be happy he guarantees it.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 12, 2008)

With out a doubt I would take it to antler creations lovonia ga. His work is awesome! Great guy!


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 12, 2008)

Sean Knights, Southern Wildlife Taxidermy

www.SeanKnights.com


----------



## bsanders (Nov 14, 2008)

*Taxi*

If you want a world champion to do it you can get Andy Nimmons to do it he's located in Oglethorpe county. I don't have the number but it won't be hard finding him on the internet, but like I said he was world champ 2 yrs ago.BUT you might pay world champ prices too, i'm not sure about a bear.


----------



## deerhunter270 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fortner Taxidermy--great guy and great work


----------



## Rockett (Nov 18, 2008)

My uncle. Roger Browning, in Lakeland Georgia has mounted about every animal on the planet, even helped on a whale.  Mounted polar, blacks, lions, about anything and he's got some real talent.  You can look up his web at browning lamp if your interested.  he's in Lakeland georgia, if that isn't to far.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 18, 2008)

depending on how you want it done not everyone can do it.  Work like some of the photos above are more art than anything.


----------



## hunter001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Knight taxidermy in dublin georgia is the best. Tim knight is a avid hunter and is the best in central georgia.


----------



## jughead (Nov 19, 2008)

I took mine to wilderness taxidermy. good people, had about 9 bears to look at in the show room. Franklin N.C.
www.wildernesstaxidermy.com


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/


----------



## shortdawgs (Nov 20, 2008)

Another Vote for Antler creations.

I've saw his mounts on bobcats, ducks, deer, hogs and bear. It all looks great.


----------



## Perkins (Nov 26, 2008)

Fortner Taxidermy.


----------



## tdot527 (Nov 26, 2008)

call chris fortner he does great work and tell him trey sent ya


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2008)

Rockett said:


> My uncle. Roger Browning, in Lakeland Georgia has mounted about every animal on the planet, even helped on a whale.  Mounted polar, blacks, lions, about anything and he's got some real talent.  You can look up his web at browning lamp if your interested.  he's in Lakeland georgia, if that isn't to far.



Roger has two in the shop right now that look great.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Fortner*



short stop said:


> Fortner Taxidermy -
> stand up  man /  outstanding  work .




Chris is a great guy.  He's also a member on here.  His screen name is Fortner.

http://www.fortnertaxidermy.com/


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 27, 2008)

*3x*



Jim Thompson said:


> I second that.  chris will take care of it nicely.
> 
> 
> yeah yeah I know folks...but woody dont mess with bears either



Chris is a good guy and his work is awesome!


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 30, 2008)

mshipman said:


> $1200. is a fair price for a half mount. Half mounts look nice and also save some space and $. Whoever mounts the bear make sure they tan their bears and no dry presereves or the bear will stink forever.




Michael Shipman of Shipman's Taxidermy in Dalton (the guy who wrote the above) is one of the best taxidermist I know.  He is honest & fair.  Not to mention has won numerous taxidermy contest w/ everything from small game to African game.  I would suggest you PM him.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 30, 2008)

mshipman said:


> $1200. is a fair price for a half mount. Half mounts look nice and also save some space and $. Whoever mounts the bear make sure they tan their bears and no dry presereves or the bear will stink forever.




Michael Shipman of Shipman's Taxidermy in Dalton (the guy who wrote the above) is one of the best taxidermist I know.  He is honest & fair.  Not to mention has won numerous taxidermy contest w/ everything from small game to African game.  I would suggest you PM him.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2008)

I got this one done for $700.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=223474


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 1, 2008)

short stop said:


> Fortner Taxidermy -
> stand up  man /  outstanding  work .




yep


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 17, 2008)

Darrell Mc Micken on Hwy. 20 in Cartersville


----------

